# Harbor freight mill



## qbilder (Aug 31, 2010)

Anybody know anything about that mill? http://www.harborfreight.com/saw-mill-with-7-hp-gas-engine-67138.html

It looks uncannily familiar to the WM LT10. Just wondering......


----------



## gemniii (Aug 31, 2010)

qbilder said:


> Anybody know anything about that mill? http://www.harborfreight.com/saw-mill-with-7-hp-gas-engine-67138.html



Yes, there's a thread on it I started a while back.

/edit - though they may have changed from the Hud-son saw.


----------



## qbilder (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool. Just read that thread. It's a totally different mill now than the Hudson mini. The new one looks like a LT10. Just wondered if it is.


----------



## gemniii (Aug 31, 2010)

Well their last one was made by Hud-Son, but this one does look very similar to the LT-10, especially if you look at the little "kick-out" on the left hand side of the head.

GOOD Find.

of course there are people that will label it as "cheap chinese" stuff.
/edit - simply because it's sold by Harbor freight

The specs are slightly less, but then so isn't the motor.
/edit - the WM uses a B&S, HF uses a Robin
The pictures show the WM w/ more bars going across

If anyone wants to buy me one I'll test it out


----------



## qbilder (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought about buying it. It's certainly cheap enough that it's gotta be useful for something. If it works out then it would be a steal. If not all that hot, it'd still be a nice tool to keep around my old man's place for him to tinker with. Lumber for him wouldn't have to be perfect to build a shed & dog houses & such. If I pick one up i'll give it an honest review for the board. That's a big if, though.


----------



## huskyhank (Aug 31, 2010)

For some reason I am attracted to these -

http://lumbersmith.com/

I'd pour a little slab and level and bolt down a solid track for fixed use. But the good parts could go inside when its not being used. It'll last longer and give less trouble if the saw head and motor are protected form the weather.


----------



## qbilder (Aug 31, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> For some reason I am attracted to these -
> 
> http://lumbersmith.com/
> 
> I'd pour a little slab and level and bolt down a solid track for fixed use. But the good parts could go inside when its not being used. It'll last longer and give less trouble if the saw head and motor are protected form the weather.



I have one of those lil buggers & love it!!! It's a beast. It's not comparable to the bigger band mills in terms of production. That's a given. But it does indeed make a very clean, accurate cut that is still much faster than chainsaw mills. Best thing is that it's actually portable. I haul it into the woods on a 4-wheeler & cut logs right where the trees fall. I have cut 18" live edge slabs that were 2" thick. The specs given on the site are quite conservative. So far I haven't cut any soft woods. The softest thing I have cut was a DRY black walnut crotch stump and it cut clean. It doesn't cut through thick stuff lightening fast, but it's worth while. It's worth the cash.


----------



## gemniii (Sep 1, 2010)

qbilder said:


> I thought about buying it. It's certainly cheap enough that it's gotta be useful for something. If it works out then it would be a steal. If not all that hot, it'd still be a nice tool to keep around my old man's place for him to tinker with. Lumber for him wouldn't have to be perfect to build a shed & dog houses & such. If I pick one up i'll give it an honest review for the board. That's a big if, though.



Like I posted in the other thread and elsewhere the previous one they sold was made by Hud-Son. 
Last year? when I called up Hud-son to confirm they made it and they said they did. Then shortly after Hud-son starting selling their stripped down $2200 dollar model.
(I'd provide a link but forum rules apparently don't permit links to othe advertisers). If it is a Woodmizer (and I woodn't be surprised) let us know, I might be in for one.


----------

